# Ram Speicher



## Crywolf500 (8. August 2007)

Hallo Leute....

Mein Pc hat momentan 1 gb Ram speicher. DDS 2 oder DDR 2 (sowas ähnliches)
Jetzt hab ich im Keller ein paar alte Rechner gefunden, aus denen ich den RAM ausbauen und in meinen Neuen einbauen wollte. 

Also meine 1. Frage ist: Wie muss ich da vorgehn? Gibts da vielleicht ein Tutorial?

Meine 2. : Kann ich den älteren Ram auch in zu dem Neueren hinzugeben? Auch wenn er             kein DDR (wie auch immer) ist?


Wenn das hilft: Mein System:  AMD 64 , Dualcore +3800
                                             GeForce 6600
                                             Windows XP


----------



## mr_arrogant (8. August 2007)

Wenn der RAM von der selben Spezifikation ist kannst du das immer machen.
Doch *bedenke* das sich der RAM immer am Riegel mit der schwächsten Leistung taktet. Passt vielleicht ein alter Riegel von der Spezifikation her zu deinen neuen (was ich zwar eh nicht glaube ..) und dieser mit Sicherheit langsamer ist, bekommst du nur die Durchsatzrate die der hinzugekommene Riegel schafft.


mfg
mr-d


----------



## Crywolf500 (8. August 2007)

Ich bin da nicht so erfahren:

Was ist nochmal eine Spezifikation?
Und wie kriege ich heraus, welche der Riegel hat?

Anstonsten DANKE


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. August 2007)

Grundsätzlich sind verschiedene Ram Typen und Schnittstellen nicht miteinander kompatibel.
Du hast DD*R*2 Ram und wenn du anderen Ram einsetzen willst wird das spätestens daran scheitern, dass er nicht in den Slot passt.
Abgesehen davon: Ram-Ausbau ist recht simpel: Riegel an der Seite öffnen (meistens nach außen drücken) und Riegel rausziehen. Anschließend im neuen System einfach reindrücken mit sanfter Gewalt. Wenn der Riegel allerdings schon von den Kontakten nicht passt wird er auch nicht funktionieren wenn man ihn in Form presst.


----------



## Crywolf500 (8. August 2007)

Wow.... danke Leute. Ich hab gerade ,al 5 Minuten auf eure Antworten gewartet. Danke


----------



## Crywolf500 (8. August 2007)

So. Habe den Riegel ausgebaut. Dann öffnete ich meinen PC und sah 2 Riegel (jeweils 512 mb) in zwei blauen slots stecken. Und zwei weitere, leere Slots. Diese waren aber schwarz!
Jedenfalls passte der alte Riegel in keinen der vier.

Aber warum gibt es Jewils 2 blaue und 2 schwarze Slots?


----------



## mr_arrogant (8. August 2007)

Crywolf500 hat gesagt.:


> Aber warum gibt es Jewils 2 blaue und 2 schwarze Slots?


Wenn ich mich nicht irre unterstützen die beiden blauen Bänke den *Dual-Channel-Modus* für etwaige RAM Riegel und müssen (um den Modus nutzen zu können) der gleichen Baureihe entstammen.

Bei den schwarzen Slots handelt es sich um ganz normale Ram Slots.

(korrigiert mich bitte falls ich falsch liege).



mfg
mr-d


----------



## Crywolf500 (8. August 2007)

Das bedeutet dann, dass ich den alten Riegl (wahrscheinlich eh ganz normaler RAM) in den schwarzen Slot hinein kriegen sollte, oder?


----------



## mr_arrogant (8. August 2007)

Wenn alles passt dürfte das kein Problem sein, doch ...



> ... bedenke das sich der RAM immer am Riegel mit der schwächsten Leistung taktet. Passt vielleicht ein alter Riegel von der Spezifikation her zu deinen neuen (was ich zwar eh nicht glaube ..) und dieser mit Sicherheit langsamer ist, bekommst du nur die Durchsatzrate die der hinzugekommene Riegel schafft.


----------



## Crywolf500 (8. August 2007)

Soll heißen: Dann hätte ich zwa 1,5 gb  RAM... aber keinen DDR 2.
Richtg?


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. August 2007)

Nein... Wenn der Riegel nicht passt kannst du ihn auch nicht benutzen.

Zu den farbigen Slots: Die sind alle gleich. Die Farbe dient nur dazu wie die Module für Dualchannel angeordnet werden müssen.

Der langsamere Takt bezieht sich auf die Frequenz des Rams z.B. DDR2-533 ist eben mit 533MHz getaktet. Wenn du nun ein solches Modul und ein DDR2-667 einbaust läuft das 2. Modul ebenfalls auf 533MHz und nicht auf den 667Mhz zu denen es fähig wäre.

DDR2 bezeichnet nur eine bestimmte Art von Ram. Eben die 2. Generation von DDR was für Double Data Rate steht. Daneben gibt es noch SDR, Rimm und Dimm und viele andere.


----------

